# Coding for Left Median Nerve Block



## anuja.devasthali (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this !

What would be correct CPT code for Left Median Nerve Block done for Carpel Tunnel syndrome ?

Would CPT 64450 ( Other Peripheral Nerve Block ) be the correct code ?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 15, 2010)

If it was done _during_ a carpal tunnel release, then it is included in the procedure, I believe.  I don't think that you can code it separately. The 64450 would be used if the nerve block was the only thing done for the patient, maybe for pain relief, etc.


----------



## hagand (Aug 14, 2012)

Unless the block was done for post-op pain management.  In which case you would modify -59 the block.


----------

